# More woo woo's from Craven



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

And what usually happens to Cravens longline when it's been windy and there is a lot of debris on the ground.









I took 143 pictures today and this is the best one.I have deleted about 130 of them as they were rubbish.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Aww bless him and his wooos lol 

How on earth did he managede to get his longline soo tangled  it looks like he was fighting with that branch


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

sailor said:


> Aww bless him and his wooos lol
> 
> How on earth did he managede to get his longline soo tangled  it looks like he was fighting with that branch


Pure skill:biggrin: I ended up fighting with the branch trying to get it untangled,most of them drop off when I shake the lead,not this one.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats a good old tangle going on there!

Craven is gorgeous!


----------

